# Bike suggestions for my wife???



## Steady Grind (Mar 7, 2009)

So my wife has finally expressed interest in getting into cycling. I've got no hope of her trying a mountain bike so I'm focusing on a road bike.

I'd like to find one used on e-bay or something for $700ish...or a new one up to $1000. Her biggest concern will not be performance, but comfort. I'd also like to get her something with enough performance that we won't have to upgrade right away for her if she really takes to it. For me, it was the Roubaix...kinda the best of both worlds with performance features but still had the taller head tube for more comfort.

So, do any of you ladies have any suggestions of a bike that might meet these criterion???


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/bike_path/fx/73fxwsd/

If you want comfort this is the way to go.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Steel. Way more comfy than alu.

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/satellite/09_satellitef.html


----------

